# Did my dishwasher make that smell?



## Tessynae (May 13, 2006)

My dishes stink! They smell like a cross between a wet dog and a dead fish. Yummy! I have a dishwasher and have tried adding bleach but that doesn't seem to have any effect. It is very strange because sometimes I open the dishwasher after a load and it just wreaks!! But other times I can't find the smell on any of the dishes or the dishwasher. Our tap water doesn't stink (it often times smells like chlorine) and it doesn't ALWAYS happen. I would think that if it was the dishwasher it would ALWAYS stink. I would say 3 out of 5 times it stinks. :shrug: 

There is so wonderful to grab a nice cold glass of milk or water and having it smell of wet dog and dead fish. Or making a nice juicy steak and not being able to really enjoy it do to the foul odor.

Does anyone have any idea as to what the problem might be? Or what I could try? :help:


----------



## Marsh (Apr 29, 2003)

Tessynae, 
When you find out, Let me know. This happens to us every few washes as well. I hate dishes smelling like dog :flame: I have heard that it can be food from the dishes stuck in the fliter :shrug: I do know if your dishwasher stains with pasta sauce inside. That lovely orange color, you can use some tang drink mix in the cycle and that removes it. I have tried the tang and also tried adding vinegar to the cycles and that doesn't always work with the smell either. Hardest part is the doggie smell doesn't come in every wash. I use store brand automatic dishwasher soap :shrug: 
Marsh


----------



## Tessynae (May 13, 2006)

I asked someone at Lowes and they said it was because we didn't have a trap in the drain hose. From how the gentleman explained it there is supposed to be a loop in the hose to keep the water from backing up into the dishwasher. We don't have one. My DH is going to try to fix that when he gets a free minute. I will let you know if that works. But it seems odd that it would only do it some of the time.


----------



## Tessynae (May 13, 2006)

My DH fixed the air trap and I ran a few loads but it still stinks! :shrug: 

So tomorrow he is going to call the manufacturer to see if there is some sort of filter we can change or something.

Will let you know if we find anything out.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Pull out the lower rack and look inside the machine to see if there is a filter where the water drains out. Mine has one.

Sounds like you aren't cleaning your dishes before putting them in the dishwasher. Yeah, I know that doesn't sound logical, but you must remove all the food and food liquids and bits and stuff before you put them in the dishwasher. Otherwise, you wind up with compost in your dishwasher.


----------



## perennial (Aug 23, 2004)

Try opening up the door flat and taking a rag or paper towels with cleaner vinegar or disinfectant on it and go under the lip/overhang of the door. If you stand to the right side so dishwasher side is in front of you (and counter to your right), when you open it flat on the right/bottom edge of door on the INSIDE there is an overhang. Food/slime can get caught here and can stink if left over time. That was my experience with our old one.


----------



## Hammer4 (Oct 13, 2005)

You need a loop in the drain line coming from the dishwasher to your drain pipe. The top side of the loop should be fastened to the under side of your countertop or cabinet, as high as possible. 

Drain pumps on dishwashers don't run until the dishwasher is empty, they only run long enough to get a siphon going up around that loop and into the drain, then they let the siphon suck out the dirty water....if your dishes aren't getting clean or the rinse water is dirty ( open the door and check during the rinse cycle ) this is often why..I had a loop in ours and it fell down after a year or two, it wasn't until my wife complained that the dishwasher wasn't cleaning anymore that I looked under the cabinet and noticed the loop had come down....I put it back up, presto, clean dishes again.


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

We NEVER clean dishes before putting them in the dishwasher. Only had that problem once, and it was a clogged filter. Friend had the same model and got the stench only when the loop fell.


----------



## Hammer4 (Oct 13, 2005)

Oh I missed that, we never clean our dishes either ( before putting them in the dishwasher I mean ). All that debris goes out after the wash cycle if all is working properly.

I read somewhere that your glasses/dishes can end up cloudy from the soap attaching itself to the surface of the glasses/dishes to well if you don't leave some food, etc on the dishes and glasses for the soap to attach to instead.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hammer4,

Not trying to hijack the thread, but where would I find this loop with a built in dishwasher? I've looked under the sink and all I can see is the drain hose coming out at the bottom of the dishwasher, straight to the drain pipe. Am I going to have to pull the whole d/w out to find it? I have a bank of drawers on the other side, and the cats have learned to open the bottom drawer and access the area back behind the drawers, which is good for discouraging any mice from taking up residency back there, but I'm thinking they may have knocked down that loop you were talking about. I don't think I can reach the area myself. I'm thinking that the reason my dishes haven't been getting clean might have something to do with this. In my case, our water pressure isn't great, and I'm getting food left all over the dishes, as well as the insides of glasses looking like they didn't get enough water spryed up inside them to remove the chocolate milk dregs, etc. I tried adding extra hot water to the bottom of the d/w with each cycle in case there wasn't enough water getting to the machine to wash properly, but it didn't seem to help. If it's the loop, how to I get to it? If it's not the loop, what else might it be? I don't mind washing dishes by hand, but since the house came with a dishwasher, it would be nice to be able to use it! :shrug:


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

Ah--you may have another problem entirely. If your water pressure is too low, the dishwasher will NOT fill properly. Too little water equals dirty, stinky dishes. We had the repair folks change out a sensor and valve once so that we could get more water into the machine with low water pressure. Fixed the problem. You probably do not have a loop problem. Also, there is a difference in one installed to a disposer and one that just goes into the line. Disposer problems can send smell into a dishwasher.


----------



## Hammer4 (Oct 13, 2005)

Get a flashlight and clear some room under the sink. 

If you look at the drain line where it comes out of the dishwasher, it should go up near the bottom of the countertop, then make a loop down to the drain. If not, twist a loop in it and duck tape it up there good and run a load in the dishwasher and see if that helps...

Make the loop big and loose, you don't want the hose kinked.

If that fixes the problem, get a piece of strap of some kind and screw the loop in place, just make sure you screw it to something solid and don't use so long a screw it comes out thru the top of the countertop...

I don't think you need to pull the dishwasher out, I fixed mine without moving the dishwasher at all. 

We had the same problems you describe, food all over dishes, food blasted up into the bottom of glasses, all of that mess.

I don't think water pressure is a big deal, as long as you have enough in there to cover the heating element in the bottom and are getting a good spray of water it should be enough.


----------



## Jack in VA (Jul 24, 2003)

Does your machine have a dial to set it ? 
Please note :
There is always water in the bottom in the off cycle to keep seals lubricated.
The fill cycle is timed.
If you don't set the dial exact you may miss the "pump out the old water" cycle or miss part of the fill cycle.

Also, the drain line should go to an Air Gap that sits above your sink before it goes to your disposal. This line is often clogged or restricted.Easiest way to check it is to disconnect at the disposal and stick your finger in the hose and the hole you took it off. If you have the Air Gap, pull off the chrome cap and unscrew the plastic cap and inspect it.
Try running a cup of white vinegar thru an entire cycle and see if you can smell it after your done.( put it in as soon as you hear the first wash cycle start)


----------



## Tessynae (May 13, 2006)

Well DH and I took out the filters and cleaned them. They were a little slimey but not too bad. We bleached all the inside also. I cleaned out the slime that was at the base of the door in the bottom corners. (OK that was way gross!!!) Hopefully that will cure the problem. 

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

Funny - I don't even HAVE a dishwasher other than my own two hands, and there is NEVER EVER any sort of stinky nonsense when I wash dishes.


----------



## Marsh (Apr 29, 2003)

tessynae, 
What brand name is your dishwasher? I am curious if we have the same breand dishwasher. Do you have well water? What do you use for detergent in it? I cleaned mine from top to bottom inside outside, the works and still get it every now and again. Less but still get it. Maybe the hose just isn't high enough up on ours. But to get the dishwasher out from the counter (its built into the counter so to speak) is an all day project. The house only travels a 1-2 feet to the sink. And we can't put the house up any higher.


----------



## Tessynae (May 13, 2006)

Marsh said:


> tessynae,
> What brand name is your dishwasher? I am curious if we have the same breand dishwasher. Do you have well water? What do you use for detergent in it? I cleaned mine from top to bottom inside outside, the works and still get it every now and again. Less but still get it. Maybe the hose just isn't high enough up on ours. But to get the dishwasher out from the counter (its built into the counter so to speak) is an all day project. The house only travels a 1-2 feet to the sink. And we can't put the house up any higher.


I have a GE Profile dishwasher. I do not have well water. I use Cascade Complete when it's on sale (or just Cascade other times) Ours is also built into the counter and we have tried everything we have seen here in this thread. My DH has put in an air trap, He has cleaned out the screens. I have cleaned out the sludge around the door and cleaned the whole thing with vinegar then with bleach. DH has also moved the hose! Nothing seems to work. Maybe doing them by hand would work but I have no interest in that since I have 3 eating machines (that never seem to stop eating) and then 3 of us that eat normal. That's a LOT of dishes to keep up with.  

So if you find out anything that works let me know PLEEEEEEEASE. :shrug: 

I'll do the same.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Do a google search on "dishwasher smell." I got some interesting ideas from there. Here's the high points.

1. Slow draining septic line. Call a plumber.

2. Gunk in the garbage disposal. Run two packets of Lemon Koolaid and ice through it.

3. Buy and install a dishwasher smell killer. http://www.naturalcollection.com/natural-products/Dishwasher-Smell-Killer.asp?bID=3271694

4. Add baking soda to each cycle.

5. Do not use gel formula dishwasher detergents.

6. Run the dishwasher more frequently.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Our dishwasher did that too. It did quite a few other annoying things too - our fault, I'm sure, for letting little things get caught in the bottom, not cleaning dishes off ahead of time, etc. 

But we moved and don't have one. And I do not miss it! I got my first dishwasher 10 years ago when I had a baby and needed to wash bottles. And since then I've had this mental block against hand-washing, thinking I needed a dishwasher. But a strange thing happened when I had to live without it again. It is QUICKER to wash dishes by hand. It's quieter. It uses less water. And the dishes always smell just fine. We'd planned to get a dishwasher in here when we sold our old house, but I don't think we will! The only thing I do miss is that dishwashers are awesome at removing coffee and tea stains, and sterilizing dish scrubbers. 

Sorry to hijack the thread...I hope you figure it out and get it working right.


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

Baking soda on your dishrag will remove the coffee and tea stains easily.


----------



## gino (Aug 21, 2013)

In my case, I was only running my dishwasher a couple times a week and started to notice a smelly wet dog odor from my drinking cups. 

Repeated Google searches offered numerous solutions, none of which seemed to work for me. 

As a test, I took a bleach + water solution ( 1 : 7 ratio) and sprayed the inner and outer surfaces of one of my smelly cups. After waiting about 10 minutes, I thoroughly rinsed the cup with water and was able to verify that this got rid of the smelly wet dog odor from the cup.

Eventually, I came up with the idea to apply this same solution to the surfaces of my stainless steel sink. And, for good measure, I sprayed the inside surfaces of my dishwasher with the same bleach + water solution.

In my particular case, I had been presoaking my dishes in my stainless steel sink in order to loosen up the dried up gunk on it. And, over time, since I rarely cleaned my stainless steel sink surface, I think that the presoaking had the unintended side effect of stimulating bacterial/mold growth on the surface of my sink -- bacterial growth which I couldn't see, but which I could smell. 

So after a while, the presoaking itself was transferring the smelly dog odor from my sink surface to my dishes and cups. And the smelly dog odor persisted even after I subsequently ran the dishes and cups through my dishwasher. 

I've changed my routine. After I do a presoak of my dishes/cups in my sink for an hour, I first rinse out my sink with water to basically clear the surface, then spray the entire sink surface with my aforementioned bleach + water (in a 1 : 7 ratio). (don't use the sink for at least 10-20 minutes after this solution has been applied, to give the solution enough time to kill the bacteria/mold on the sink surface)..

Also, months ago, when I was having this problem, I also individually applied the aforementioned bleach solution to specific problematic cups ( be sure to RINSE with water thoroughly before drinking from the cup !) as a one time measure.

I haven't had any noticeable issues since. 

Gino.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I dump a 1/4 cup of bleach in my dishwasher once a month. Then wash the dishes with the bleach water my dishes are clean, and I feel germ free and safe.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

my dishwasher smells, too. 

When he does, I make him take a shower.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Run your empty dishwasher first with a cup of bleach in it. Let it rinse and in the second wash cycle, add a cup of vinegar and let it finish the washing. That should clean the inside of the machine. You may want to wipe the base of the door and where the base meets the inside of the machine. I use straight vinegar.

I give my dirty dishes a light rinse before putting them in the DW even though this machine has two filters.

Another thing I do, especially in the humid weather, is I put about a tablespoon of Borax in the machine between uses. It seems to help the odors.


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

It's a 2006 thread. The dishes are all broke by now! Probably the dishwasher too!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Clean out the ports on the sprayer arms, too. Those can get pretty gunked up. DH does it, I'm not sure with what...either a qtip or a pipe cleaner.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Ya a 7 year old post sure isn't going to get answers from the OP.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Maybe not the OP, but someone else may benefit.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I guess hand washing your dishes does have a benefit. Doesn't make me like the chore any better though.


----------



## johnaerial (Dec 23, 2013)

For years I put up with the wet dog smell until a service engineer suggested using LESS powder/detergent. As I use tablets I cut them in half and hey presto....no more dog. Also no more of that occasional sticky feel after a wash. Been this way for a couple of years now.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree that the proper amount of dishwashing detergent is far less than seems apparent. The manufacturers put those nice big double cups and the tendency is to fill them. The better solution is to cut the amount down until you begin to see food being left on the dishes. The sanitizing is done by heat, so you can be safe using dishes that haven't had the food totally removed. We discovered over time that the "sweet spot" is about 1/3 of the dishwashing detergent we used to use. The septic system is also undoubtedly happier and the pump seals probably last longer as well.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Merry Christmas everyone.

Did you notice that this thread is 7 years old. As it has been mentioned both the dishes and the dishwasher are probably already broken and gone. Did you notice that one guy joined HT just to talk about the 7 to 1 bleach solution? Did you see that hot picture of Cabin Fever washing dishes? What man doesn't look hot washing dishes? Um, they all do.  

What I was thinking was that I miss my dog and my first aquarium of fish. I miss that old wet dog smell and dead fish smell. How could I make that happen? So I will set forward and sabotage my dishwasher so I can remember my old dog smell and dead fish smells. At least now I know HOW to do it.

So go about your day, unwrapping presents, smelling that Christmas tree piney smell, all the nostalgia that comes with it. Love each other. Give everyone lots of hugs. God Bless us all.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I have a younger version of WWIH's dish washer. It's only 15 yrs old but it stinks to high heaven, too! I doubt a bleach water spray will help though.....


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Old thread but, I was having the same issue with my dishwasher and thanks to this being pulled up DH has now discovered that ours does not have the loop in the line and will be fixing that so hopefully my dishes will get clean. I have been handwashing dishes for over a month with the dishwasher just sitting there so, yeah, old thread but ressurecting it has helped one person -- me!


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Ohio dreamer said:


> I have a younger version of WWIH's dish washer. It's only 15 yrs old but it stinks to high heaven, too! I doubt a bleach water spray will help though.....


gre:gre:gre:
I don't even know what to say. I'm trying not to choke on my coffee. That was so funny.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Put a can of orange juice concentrate in it and run it through a cycle.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

I got this!!! Bet this is the problem. Do you have a garbage disposal on your sink. If so make sure you run it before you run the dishwasher. The dishwasher hose connects to the disposal.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

My garbage disposal weighs about 90 pounds, wags her tail a lot and answers to the name of Annie LOL.


----------



## Daydreamer7102 (Mar 23, 2012)

I had that problem with my last dishwasher and everyone said I needed to clean the filter. Good luck.


----------

